# Lolo Pass- Whose done it, and who wants to?



## tuffguy1500 (Jul 17, 2008)

I just checked out the ride on gmaps, and it looks like a lot of fun, and a damn good reason to visit Double Mountain Brewery in Hood River. 

Has anyone here done this ride? if so, is there anything i should know or bring along?

Also, if anyone wants to do this ride with me, I think that'd be wicked fun, and of course, less work . I'm not the fastest guy out there, but i like to hold a steady pace. There will be warm up rides well prior, I'm hoping to do this ride sometime in July. My plan includes a friend of mine driving me home from HR, and maybe staying at a hotel there somewhere.

http://www.gmap-pedometer.com/?r=2924217


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

The ride up to Lolo Pass from the north is great. The ride to Lolo Pass Road along Marmot Road (south of and parallel to Hwy. 26) is also great. There is very little traffic. The hitch is that as of 3 years ago, or so, the top part of Lolo Pass Road from the pass down toward Hood River is not paved. I suspect it's hard-packed and fairly ridable, particularly on a cross-ish bike, but there might be 5-10 miles of unpaved descent on the way to Hood River.


----------

